# Hi all



## DaveDesign (May 12, 2018)

Hi from a UK newbie !

Gotta love our British sun (rain)!!


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 12, 2018)

Welcome to SMF! Looks like you are dealing with the liquid sunshine just fine;)


----------



## dcecil (May 12, 2018)

That is awesome that you have an area of about 3x3 that appears to be dry and your smoker is doing its thing in the middle of it. Great job, never give up lol


----------



## DaveDesign (May 12, 2018)

Yes and still working magic! Where there's a will there's a way!
But now of course the mind moves to the thoughts of something more sheltered!
With just the parasol temps were good with the Aussie heat beads.... Webber bricks.... not so good!


----------



## GATOR240 (May 12, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. Nice little setup you've got going.......what ever it takes!


----------



## GATOR240 (May 12, 2018)

I'm glad you added the night pic..for a minute I thought you had a floating umbrella! :p


----------



## DaveDesign (May 12, 2018)

Next creation then !!


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 12, 2018)

DaveDesign said:


> Hi from a UK newbie !
> 
> Gotta love our British sun (rain)!!
> 
> ...


Hi Dave 
Welcome to the forum! I'm from Britain too so feel your pain with the weather haha. You seem to have it covered though! 
I haven't long joined myself it's great here... a pre-warning though it's very addictive! :D

Charlotte


----------



## gmc2003 (May 12, 2018)

Wow another limey, what gives? Just kidding Dave, looks like your making the best of your situation. I had a good friend in high school that was an exchange student from the UK. I was the Yank and he was the Limey. Both our names first names were Chris so Limey and Yank were what our friends called us for the year. Your liquid sunshine isn't all that different from ours. Looking forward to seeing some of your work.

Welcome to the site.

Chris


----------



## DaveDesign (May 12, 2018)

Many thanks !
Might have overslept the pull by a few hours!!
F***n tastes good though


----------



## DaveDesign (May 13, 2018)

So my miss guided 6 hour smoke was actually 14hours!!
It tastes good though! Fridged untill I reheat and sauce it later for dinner
Had some temp swings that were a challenge to reign in after 8 hours when i put a chimney of coal in.
All in all pretty happy though. Learnt a few lessons to say the least!


----------



## gmc2003 (May 13, 2018)

Dave the finished product looks great. The additional 8 hrs may have seemed depressing at the time but the rewards are worth it.  

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 13, 2018)

DaveDesign said:


> So my miss guided 6 hour smoke was actually 14hours!!
> It tastes good though! Fridged untill I reheat and sauce it later for dinner
> Had some temp swings that were a challenge to reign in after 8 hours when i put a chimney of coal in.
> All in all pretty happy though. Learnt a few lessons to say the least!
> View attachment 363669


Thanks for sharing Dave. It looks great! Can see all that smoky goodness (I think the pros call it a smoke ring) haha oh and a nice bark in there too! Very well done to you hope you're feeling proud.

P.s. my first cook was a spatchcock chicken...supposed to take about 4 hours but ended up taking 7 ...I learned from it though and of course still sat there at 3am eating it! Hahaha


----------



## DaveDesign (May 13, 2018)

Yes I would have happily stayed up and eaten it.
But the amount of beer consumed would have had me a sleep anyway


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 13, 2018)

DaveDesign said:


> Yes I would have happily stayed up and eaten it.
> But the amount of beer consumed would have had me a sleep anyway


You're right...I had 7 ciders that particular night I don't know how i didn't fall asleep... or go up in flames...ah yeah I do I had the forum and some wonderful people to keep me motivated :D


----------



## SmokinAl (May 13, 2018)

Welcome to SMF!
That is some good looking PP!
Al


----------



## DaveDesign (May 13, 2018)

Finally got to some eating!!
Fired up some burgers and chorzo sausages on the kettle grill. Heated the pulled pork with some bbq sauce.
Bbq pulled pork burgers with homemade Slaw :)





Not a patch on CharlotteLovesFood presentation though!


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 13, 2018)

DaveDesign said:


> Finally got to some eating!!
> Fired up some burgers and chorzo sausages on the kettle grill. Heated the pulled pork with some bbq sauce.
> Bbq pulled pork burgers with homemade Slaw :)
> View attachment 363711
> ...


Wowzers!!! No... that looks way better than mine... 
I'm currently kicking the other half for refusing to go back out for coleslaw yesterday when I asked him and as for the sausage I'm trying to behave myself and be a little healthy :rolleyes:

Seriously though that food looks amazeballs!


----------



## DaveDesign (May 13, 2018)

Should have been firmer with him ;)
Or making really isn't too bad. But needs time to sit.
No way not a patch on your presentation skills!!
Im behaving (ish) too..... low fat mayo :eek:


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 13, 2018)

He's already in the dog house because he's plonked his new pull up bar machine thing right in front of my bbq! :rolleyes:

Low fat mayo... haha as long as you don't eat twice as much you'll be alright then ;)


----------



## DaveDesign (May 13, 2018)

Thanks kind of an upside. You'll get some big guns throwing it out of the way:p
But.... Yea...... healthy mayo was totally lacking in flavour and feel


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 13, 2018)

Hahaha! 
Awww I feel for you...next time just use full fat. That pork deserves it! You owe it to the pork! Haha.


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 13, 2018)

Dave,

Great looking results, Mate!

Pat


----------



## gmc2003 (May 13, 2018)

Sorry about posting in the UK forum. I know it's a Bozo no-no, but dang that looks good. I'm wishing that I was your neighbor.

Point for sure.

Chris.

Reading the two of you communicate with each other is making me think I'll have to take a class in English as a second language. Keep it up and enjoy the fruits of your labor. I know I am.


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 13, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Sorry about posting in the UK forum. I know it's a Bozo no-no, but dang that looks good. I'm wishing that I was your neighbor.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure the English lessons will do you any good Chris with translating our commoner slang talk...its very much far from the Queens language! Haha but by guns he's referring to arm muscles! 
I'm a black country girl not sure where Dave's from... Dave... where yow from mate??? Haha!


----------



## gmc2003 (May 13, 2018)

CharlotteLovesFood said:


> I'm not sure the English lessons will do you any good Chris with translating our commoner slang talk...its very much far from the Queens language! Haha but by guns he's referring to arm muscles!
> I'm a black country girl not sure where Dave's from... Dave... where yow from mate??? Haha!



Ok, I understood "mate, commoner slang, and Queens language" What the heck is "by guns he's referring to arm muscles"

Chris


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 13, 2018)

Haha Chris you got me crackin up here (you got me laughing).
I said... my boyfriend has put his gym pull up tower in front of my bbq...and he's basically saying my arms will get a workout when I have to move it, he's calling big arm muscles big guns :D and if I say I can't move it he will probably tell me to 'put some elbow grease into it' that simply means put some strength into it.


----------



## DaveDesign (May 14, 2018)

Lol that made me chuckle!!
Suns out, guns out:cool:
I'm based Northamptonshire Charlotte, innit!!
Chris deffinetly not English lessons that are needed. You'l speak better English!


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 14, 2018)

DaveDesign said:


> Lol that made me chuckle!!
> Suns out, guns out:cool:
> I'm based Northamptonshire Charlotte, innit!!
> Chris deffinetly not English lessons that are needed. You'l speak better English!


Oh yeah I know it...think that's where the bbq event is being held soon at the billing Aquadrome... not sure if you know about it already.

So what you smoking next...any plans??


----------



## DaveDesign (May 14, 2018)

Really?? For real?? You sure??
Off to Google.... no didn' know anything about it. Billing aquadrone isn' too far from me at... walkable after plenty of beer possibly!

Im thinking baby back ribs next. Depends if I buy a rib rack or two to fit more in the smoker.
How about you?


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 14, 2018)

DaveDesign said:


> Really?? For real?? You sure??
> Off to Google.... no didn' know anything about it. Billing aquadrone isn' too far from me at... walkable after plenty of beer possibly!
> 
> Im thinking baby back ribs next. Depends if I buy a rib rack or two to fit more in the smoker.
> How about you?


Hahaha yeah I'll post you the link...
http://www.woodsmokeforum.uk/topic/...and-bbq-weekend-billing-aquadrome-20-22-july/

Think I'm going to have a crack at ribs soon...not ready to handle a brisket yet I don't think...might stick some chicken wings or something on at some point also :D


----------



## DaveDesign (May 14, 2018)

CharlotteLovesFood said:


> Hahaha yeah I'll post you the link...
> http://www.woodsmokeforum.uk/topic/...and-bbq-weekend-billing-aquadrome-20-22-july/
> 
> Think I'm going to have a crack at ribs soon...not ready to handle a brisket yet I don't think...might stick some chicken wings or something on at some point also :D



Thanks for the linky!

Brisket is on my list after ribs, fancy some nice fall apart bbq ribs first! As long as being sensible with money, been an expensive one so far for BBQ!
How about a halved chicken? I did one over whisky chips.  Tasted pretty good! Came out it could have easily made pulled chicken!
Not looked into wings or anything like that!


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 14, 2018)

DaveDesign said:


> Thanks for the linky!
> 
> Brisket is on my list after ribs, fancy some nice fall apart bbq ribs first! As long as being sensible with money, been an expensive one so far for BBQ!
> How about a halved chicken? I did one over whisky chips.  Tasted pretty good! Came out it could have easily made pulled chicken!
> Not looked into wings or anything like that!


No probs...
Yeah I get what you're saying it soon all adds up.
That doesn't sound like a bad idea...I haven't tried any whiskey chips yet and I do like chicken :)


----------



## wade (May 18, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Sorry about posting in the UK forum. I know it's a Bozo no-no, but dang that looks good. I'm wishing that I was your neighbor.
> .



No problem posting in the UK forum :-) and if you ever get over to the UK there will be plenty of us treating you as if you were a neighbour :-)


----------

